
Prison Gothic: The criminal record written on Hong Kong’s road signs - zhte415
https://medium.com/@chrisgaul/prison-gothic-the-criminal-record-written-on-hong-kongs-road-signs-c54d655d55b5
======
cneurotic
Wow. Lived there for years, studied Chinese, and never noticed these little
variations of thickness / weight / line height.

What a cool peek into the obscure subculture of sign-crafting!

------
wodenokoto
There has definitely always been an in-your-face air to signs in Hong Kong,
that you just don't find in Shanghai or Tokyo.

This explains a lot. The book must make for a great coffee table book!

------
needle0
This reminds me of Shuetsutai, a Japanese font that originated from ad-hoc
duct tape guidance signs created to guide visitors of Shinjuku station, which
is constantly under construction. The signs were made by a security company
personnel who was assigned to the area, who got creative with tape and utility
knives to improvise these distinctive letter shapes. He eventually got
discovered by the graphic design community and ended up doing logos for films,
album covers, etc.
[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=%E4%BF%AE%E6%82%A6%E4%BD%93&t=ffab...](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=%E4%BF%AE%E6%82%A6%E4%BD%93&t=ffab&iax=images&ia=images)

------
ngcc_hk
Being hker also do not know

------
fred_is_fred
I guess Medium has finally started requiring an account: "Keep the story
going. Sign up for an extra free read." I can't figure out why people use this
site for publishing things.

~~~
a012
It's simplified: people need the SEO leverage of Medium instead of running
your own website and SEO optimization (it takes time). Otherwise I don't see
any else advantage of Medium. For the reader, there's an advice is to use
reader mode on browsers, but Medium is limiting a few _free_ articles you can
read.

~~~
tinus_hn
On iOS the reader view shows pixelated low resolution versions of the images.

~~~
asutekku
Those are the thumbnails and you may end up seeing them with a subpar
connection. The site lazy-loads the images.

